# no panties



## sharps (Jun 9, 2015)

Ladies please help with thoughtful replies.

I fear this question is going to reveal more about my situation than I want but I am all about being open.

Here it goes. I am finding that my wife does not wear panties on occasion. In the midst of trying to uncover what is going on in our marriage I couldn't help but notice our hamper/dirty clothes scenario. I often do our laundry anyway. So in any one week I find an odd number of bras vs panties and often the dirty panties don't match the number of days since last laundry. I actually have more closely noticed and it happened again the other day she had not dirty panties from coming home from work. She wears thongs btw. wtf? I am thinking. Is it something women do. Does she go to work panty less for the feel (or lack thereof)? She is a professional, she wears suit pants, skirts, dressy stuff. I asked her about this , she laughed and said sometimes she wears stockings with built in panty. Not found in this past case. Could it be she is going through hot flashes and she doesn't want them on?. I am already posting in another thread about me questioning her fidelity. I did not add this fact to those comments bc quite frankly it would make my situation really seem dire.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I read your other thread and yes it does make your situation sound even more dire. You might not like the answers but your wife may well be cheating again.

If she is going commando to work and this is a new behavior I would say hot flashes is not the reason. It could be a number of other reasons, if she wears panty hose as she says it would be normal to not wear a thong with them. Not many women wear them these days, they have not been in fashion for quite a long time.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think you know that she is cheating at least emotionally, and probably physically (given the new problem).

A VAR will probably give you proof.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I go commando at every opportunity. Hot flashes are not going to be affected by panties. I never wear panties if I'm wearing panty-hose, it totally defeats the purpose of panty-hose!

However, if this is new behavior for your wife AND you've noticed other things not adding up, this would be concerning.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, the whole point of pantyhose is that supposedly you don't have to wear panties with them. Personally, I think that's kind of... ewww... but that's just me. I know a lot of women who go commando when wearing hose.

As some of the other TAMers mentioned, is this a new thing, or is it only something you've just noticed?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe she just wants her butt to look hot?

You should probably include this in your other thread about infidelity.

Lots of women, who don't cheat, go commando to accentuate their "assets". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Panties of any type will rub on hot days. It can get pretty uncomfortable. So yes, as you have seen here, there are legitimate reasons not to wear any. 

Whether any of those apply in your specific case will be up to you to determine.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Is she leaving for work commando? Or is she losing the panties during the day?


----------

